# CODE Question



## aaronmk4 (8 mo ago)

So looking into the code, the DTC P1488 is Particulate Matter Sensor Protection Tube Performance. As per GM, this is what they show. Look like it could _*possibly*_ be an ECM reprogramming. See your local dealership.


----------



## Mrjeff (May 15, 2019)

Thanks for your reply,,,,,,, I’m trying to stay away from the dealer 😁😅


----------



## aaronmk4 (8 mo ago)

Mrjeff said:


> Thanks for your reply,,,,,,, I’m trying to stay away from the dealer 😁😅


I get the feeling, but sometimes it's inevitable


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Mrjeff said:


> I’m trying to stay away from the dealer 😁😅


With this TSB your choice is:
1. Free ECU update at the dealer, but that's only if it hasn't already been done.
2. Go to an independent mechanic and you will certainly have to pay for the ECU update.


----------

